# Marlin 1895 M Guide Rifle chambered in Marlin 450



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Picking up a Factory Demo for $459.00 for a camp/backup gun in bear and cougar country when I go on a Bow elk hunt in colorado Sept 1st. I don't know if I really need it, but I love buying new toys. They also had alot of Marlin 45-70's in SS going in the 600 to 800 range. The demo does have some scatches on and near where the scope use to be and had definately been fired and not cleaned as the bore was very dirty. The clerk says that it was a manufacturer's demo that had of course been mounted w/ a scope and was used for exhibit accuracy testing and he assured me it was never sold to a consumer. The store is an official Marlin repair/distributor for the south mid west so I assume it is up and up. never shot a 45-70 or the Marlin 450( said to be a (45-70+p ), but in such a small light weight guide gun weighing in at only 7.0 pounds, it will surely have some pretty good recoil. I do own a Weatherby 300 mag, and thats about all the recoil I want. I surely hope the Marlin 450 cartridge doesn't go the way of the dinosaur, but many manufacturers including, Marlin, Browning BLR, Winchester, and others are producing rifles for this caliber which seems to be a good sign.Anyone have any experience with these Marlins.


----------

